# Ultra-condensed SF/F books!



## Brian G Turner (Mar 2, 2003)

I found  this site and just had to share it!

Check out some of the books! ROFLMAO!!


----------



## Survivor (Mar 4, 2003)

These aren't as much fun as the Shrink Lit's series.  They don't really deliver.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm not familiar with the Shrink Lit series. Is any available online? Wait - I mean, _legally_ published online! ;D


----------



## mac1 (Mar 5, 2003)

The Gullivers Travels one is great

"(Gulliver visits some places.)

A Lilliputian - We're small. 

A Brobdingnagian - We're big. 

A Horse - We can talk. 

(Gulliver goes home.)

Gulliver - Humanity sucks. I hate people. 

THE END"

Genius - Pure And Simple.

Why bother reading a book when you can sum it up in half a paragraph. This would have come in so handy when I was back In school. My english essays would have been great.

*Of Mice And Men - By John Steinbeck*
Curly - I am Crippled.

Lenny - I am Dumb. Can I tend the rabbits?

George - No

Lenny - OK [Bang]

George - Poor Dumb *******

THE END
 ;D


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 13, 2004)

Bump!!


----------

